
A Catalog of Your Files - feelingextra
https://dev.to/amitnovick/a-catalog-of-your-files-2nd7
======
feelingextra
Hi HN!

I'm very excited to be able to present Catalog to you here. In fact one of the
reinforcements for my vision came from a post I read here a few months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858538)

This app checks out almost all desirable features described in that post:

    
    
      - Free and open source
      - 100%-internet-independent.
      - It works on all the platforms: Windows, Mac and Linux
      - It uses SQLite as the store format of metadata, which makes it easy to read and modify programmatically.
      - A node can be either a filesystem resource: a file / folder, or a hierarchy building block: a category
      - All desirable metadata can be created by the user through categories
      - Search for files: by name OR by an ancestor category of the file
    

You're welcome to leave questions here, and I will try to address them as best
as I can.

------
chrisMyzel
Thanks for your contribution this looks interesting. Do you have any idea if
one could tackle this on a OS level and e.g. have a catalogue filesystem on a
sub-section of my hard drive?

~~~
feelingextra
>Thanks for your contribution this looks interesting.

Happy to hear you found it interesting!

> Do you have any idea if one could tackle this on a OS level and e.g. have a
> catalogue filesystem on a sub-section of my hard drive?

Unfortunately none of the available OSes support the many-to-many relationship
between files and categories that I suggested (Symbolic links aren't
sufficient[1]).

My hypothesis is that any sufficient solution will be much more complex than
what I'm doing with Catalog, which means a lot harder to maintain.

[1] See my answer here:
[https://dev.to/amitnovick/comment/engj](https://dev.to/amitnovick/comment/engj)

